# VENICE | Hospital Of Venice | U/C



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*A new air for hospitals! The new Mestre hospital*

Maintaining the correct thermohydrometric conditions and air quality is fundamental in all hospital 
applications. A great deal of attention, starting from the designing phases, has to be given to 
changing the air distribution ducts. P3 has developed a panel on purpose for hospital applications 
(available also with an antibacterial treatment) capable of guaranteeing an extremely high level of 
hygiene.

by nicolino78ita


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

Incredible. Next time I'm near Venice I'll try to contract a disease so I can pay this place a VIP visit. Seriously, though, it's beautiful. There need to be more hospitals like this one.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

WOW it looks amazing!


----------



## NJANJA (Oct 13, 2004)

Absurd. Didn't they demolish Biosphere 2? The little 'rainforest indoors' is too tacky for words.

NJANJA


----------



## Arichis (May 11, 2005)

Congratulations to Venice :cheers:

Absolutely stunning! Beautiful atrium which exudes a sense of serenity. How different from more "institutional" looking buildings one normally associates with hospitals.

What a great idea to put a train station in the medical campus.


----------



## Perennial Quest (May 24, 2007)

The status construction status should be changed to completed.
The hospital is operative by months already!!!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow. cool and modern looking hospital


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Agree!


----------



## Arist (Oct 10, 2008)

Ding ding ding.....
"Today is the day of Aquarius. Brian wants to announce his love to Emily. Remember, color is bad, and if there is a red dot on your hand, please report to one of the freedom squads to be sent to the Island."


----------



## ALKUN (Dec 16, 2006)

very impressive
very modern

I love it


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

A good example for others.


----------



## silvinho_j (Oct 13, 2008)

A good example for others. [2]


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Alex '77
http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexhdr77/1453912147/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Source: https://webarea.interplanet.it/geoplast/news.asp?lang=eng


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by AnDre | MA_sight
http://www.flickr.com/photos/frammenti/2950008828/


----------



## chiccofra (Apr 2, 2009)

beatiful


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

That's the best hospital building i have ever seen! Cool.


----------



## polojr (Oct 13, 2007)

I completely agree that this is the best hospital in the world. The big news is that it is away from the bustle of the city and its unique design invites you to rest and relax. Is designed around the comfort of the people.


----------



## Blazar (Aug 24, 2008)

very original and beautiful indeed, but isn't it too small for such big city and populated surroundings ?
is the hospital ss. giovanni e paolo going to close ?


----------



## irutavias (Jul 15, 2007)

How far is this hospital from the historic/tourist area of Venice with the canals? This seems to be a bit inland? Anybody have an idea?


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

it's in Mestre actually, which is on mainland. I think you can get to it on a suburban train or bus... or simply call an ambulance!


----------



## lucaf1 (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## lucaf1 (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

love this hospital


----------



## rag1 (May 21, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## nickg (Sep 20, 2009)

one of the most efficient in europe without any doubt


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Interesting.

It breaks a little the traditional hospital´s architecture.


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

WOW ! Impressive!


----------



## lucaf1 (Jun 17, 2007)

Blazar said:


> is the hospital ss. giovanni e paolo going to close ?


No, but hospital ss. giovanni e paolo isn't the most important hospital of the municipality of venice also because most of the inhabitants of the municipality of Venice reside in mainland


----------



## lucaf1 (Jun 17, 2007)

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ospedale_dell'angelo_mestre.JPG#Licensing


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Summer Angel Hospital by Stokaz, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks very nice. Love the glass facade.


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

WAU, nice building.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

What is the frequency of rail service between central Mestre and/or Venice and that new hospital station? 

I think it is a terrible choice to build a hospital on the outermost periphery of a city. A hospital is a heavily frequented place and as such should be well connected by municipal transportation and well located. It is pretty inconvenient and inefficient if you have to board a regional train to get to your main hospital of you town.

And I haven't even thought about the implications on survival chances if the hospital is so far away from the mainland centre, let alone the old town. Or are there other emergency hospitals available there?


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ I agree with you. I prefer hospitals that are right in the middle of the city. In my home town Verona we built a new hospital next to the centre of town. It doesn't look as futuristic as this one, but it might be more practical in the end. Plus, due to this huge glass facade they were having a lot of problems with the cooling system, i don't know if they fixed'em.


----------



## moustache (Aug 17, 2005)

Ugly and cheap... It sounds like 90's ... or 80's. 
Mestre is an ugly city.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://openbuildings.com/buildings/new-mestre-hospital-profile-2188?_show_description=1


----------

